# MAC AND NYX HAUL + HUGE TRAINCASE (lots of pics)



## TrusyMyEyes (May 24, 2006)

Well, I had to go to the pro store in LA eventhough I hate going. And I picked up a few things. This haul actually isn't that good. But, hey I bought it.







Makeup Haul.







4 pairs of lashes, I thnk 20, 7, 4, and 12.
Disposable Mascara wwands
Teddy Eye Kohl
 Lip Primer
Cotton Candy Paint
Brush 224 and 239






Pink Venus and Parfait Amor
Laid Back Blush Creme
Lovecrush Blush
Frostlite Fluidline
Plum Violet CCB






Concealors about 8. 











20 NYX Shadows
2 Lip Glosses
2 Eye Liners
1 Lip Pencil






Close up of a couple.

TRAIN CASE TIME! YAY!


























The two parts have their own separate bottoms so you can put them together and go or take either one and place the lid on it and go.

LOVE IT!

Hope you like.


----------



## Shavwi (May 24, 2006)

wow! such great stuff! enjoy! that is a HUGE traincase - where did you get that?


----------



## schiller16 (May 24, 2006)

omg! i want that traincase so badly


----------



## clocked (May 25, 2006)

don't you just LOVE NYX? so great


----------



## brandiisamonkey (May 25, 2006)

wow great haul!


but really I NEED that train case lol where did you get yours?


----------



## Luxurious (May 25, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## Sophia84 (May 25, 2006)

WOW Great haulage!!!!!! Tell me why did you the Disposable Mascara wands?? You use them to apply your mascara? is more safe?


----------



## angelwings (May 25, 2006)

Wow, that is an *fantastic* haul


----------



## bottleblack (May 25, 2006)

Wow, that is the MOTHER of all traincases!


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (May 25, 2006)

Thanks everyone. 

Yea *Clocked* NYX is the business, I love love love them. I plan to collect them along with MAC. Stila I will just buy and if it turns into alot it turns into alot.
*
Sophia* I bought the disposable wands at MAC. I use them on myself when I am trying separate my lashes or clean up gunk. Also for others too it's not good to share mascara. Gross stop the spread of pink eye.

For everyone else. Sorry I can't tell you where I got my traincase, it's a secret. Hopefully you can one day find one, but not this day. lol



J/K Yea I bought it downtown LA. In the fashion district. They suprisingly have alot of traincases, from small to bigh like this one. There were actually a number of big ones, you just had to decide which one you liked.

Also make sure you shop around I've seen this one go for twice the amount I bought it for  in different shops downtown.


Thanks for all the love..


----------



## MacVirgin (May 25, 2006)

nice!


----------



## lindabear (May 27, 2006)

hi im going to ask about the wands lol, how much was it for a pack like that, can u get them at the counters or do u have to go to the store? thanksss, great haul.


----------



## depecher (May 27, 2006)

What NYX colors did you buy? I have a few from their line and I love them to pieces. Their trios rock my world as well.


----------



## Juneplum (May 27, 2006)

now THIS is a haul!


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (May 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *depecher* 
_What NYX colors did you buy? I have a few from their line and I love them to pieces. Their trios rock my world as well._

 

I got so many, let me see if I can search them out amongst the ones I already have. I soo don't keep track of these things..I just see and get. 

Spring Leaf
Rust
Mink Brown
Black
Pacific
Red Bean
Luster
Aqua Marine
Golden Orange
Charcoal
Shimmer
Walnut Bronze
Deep Purple
Kiwi
Cotton Candy
Prune
Brown
Golden Bronze
Yellow
Aqua Marine

Yea, I really hit the jack pot. This collection will definetely reach completion before MACS. lol

Thanks you all.


----------



## LineausBH58 (May 29, 2006)

do you find that the singles are better than the trio??? I love NYX also.... cool case


----------

